# Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!



## koifischfan (29. Dez. 2010)

Ab 23.12. hatten wir leichte Plusgrade. Außer den Teich und das Thermometer zu beobachten, habe ich nichts weiter getan. Am 24.12. mußte ich mit Schrecken feststellen, daß im 1,80m tiefen Bereich die Temperatur weit unter 5 Grad gefallen ist. Normal sind 5,2 - 5,5 Grad. Der Minimumwert war am 24.12., 12.00 Uhr mit 4,1 Grad erreicht.

Ich habe mich jedenfalls am Heiligen Nachmittag hingestellt, den Schnee, Schneematsch und Eis aus dem Wasser bzw. von den Styroporplatten zu entfernen. Es war der ganze Schnee, der hier bei uns seit Anfang Dezember gefallen ist.
Die Platten wurden durch die Last bis zu 5 cm unter die Wasseroberfläche gedrückt. Dadurch ließ sich mit einem Schneeschieber alles gut entfernen.

Jedenfalls hatte ich ab 16.00 Uhr keine weiter fallende Temperatur. Trotz sinkender Außentemperatur bis -7,5 Grad am 26.12, 12.00 Uhr, erreichte ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt wieder die 5 Grad-Marke.


----------



## golfbroetchen (1. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Koifischfan,

ich habe deinen Beitrag gelesen. Ich hatte gestern auch schon ein wenig den Schnee entfernt
von den Styrodurplatten soweit es ging.
Der Teich ist nur zu ca. 2/3 wie gesagt Abgedeckt.
Ich habe bereits die Fühler mnal Untereinander getauswcht um zu sehen ob da vielleicht
einer ne Macke hat - aber vergebens.

Da der Teich 50m3 hat ist das mit dem Wasserwechsel nicht ganz so einfach!
Ich habe auch keinen Brunnen sondern muss mit Leitungswasser ran!
Das Wasser ist nicht das Problem aber die Zeit die das dann dauert mit 1/2" Schlauch.

Ich hatte schon ein paar mal immer 2 - 3 m3 gewechselt, hat auch kurzzeitig was gebracht.
Werde heute noch mal 5-8000 Liter Tauschen.
Mal sehen wie es dann ist.

Momentan sieht es wie folgt aus:

Außentemp.  4,4°C
in 0,6 m         0,9°C
in 1,6 m         1,6°C
Filter Temp     1,8°C
Pumpe           Flow ~ 10-12.000 L/h

Allerdings die Fische die ich Sehen konnte Schwimmen auch ein wenig Umher.


----------



## Annett (4. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo.

Aus aktuellem Anlass (es soll ab Do. so ziemlich überall mit Tauen anfangen) möchte ich dieses Thema nochmal in Erinnerung rufen.
Mit einem vorsichtigen + gut überlegten Abtragen von Eis und Schnee könnte man das Schlimmste evtl. verhindern. 

Mancher hat sich wohl schon die Notfallausrüstung (ungefrorener __ Wasserschlauch, denn selbst das kalte Trinkwasser hat meist um die + 8°C) zurechtgelegt.
Den Kiemen der Fische bekommen Temperaturen unter 4°C z.T. sehr schlecht! Goldis sind natürlich etwas robuster als Koi.

Ich hoffe, vor allem die empfindlicheren Fische überstehen das schnelle Abtauen ohne Ausfälle und uns bleiben Horrormeldungen wie Anfang 2010 erspart. :beten


----------



## Andi1104 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Ich war gerade am Teich und bei mir zeigt das Thermometer in 20cm 0,9°C und in 1,6m 1,6°C.
Die Fische schwimmen putz munter - aber gemütlich im Teich herum, einen habe ich sogar in 60cm erspäht.

Schöne Grüße Andi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hi,
also Warm ist anders. Ich würde etwas gegensteuern.


----------



## Limnos (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hi

Also Schnee reinigt die Luft wesentlich besser von Staub, weil Flocken ein viel größere Oberfläche haben als Tropfen (und teilweise auch dichter fallen) Man sieht ja an langsam dahinschmelzenden Schneeresten, dass sie immer schmutziger werden.
Schnee auf dem Teich isoliert. Pflanzen erfrieren bei Kahlfrösten viel leichter als wenn sie mit Schnee bedeckt sind.
Für die Fische kann höchsten die Dauer des Winters ausschlaggebend sein. Bei genügend tiefen Teichen ist es unerheblich, ob die Eisdecke 5 oder 20 cm dick ist. Am Grund sind es immer +4°C
Ob ein Durchlüfter den Fischen etwas bringt, da habe ich meine Zweifel, aber eine Luftblase unter dem Eis schafft eine weitere Isolationsschicht, falls darüber eine geschlossene Eisdecke ist.
Ein Loch ins Eis zu machen, bringt meist nur kurz etwas und stört die Fische, auch wenn man es hineinschmilzt statt hackt. Fische nehmen jede kleine Druckänderung z.B. durch Laufen auf dem Eis an ihrer Schwimmblase wahr.
Wasser- wie Landpflanzen (Gras z.B.) werden von einer langen Schneebedeckung zwar beeinträchtig (Schneeschimmel), aber der Lichtentzug macht ihnen nicht wirklich zu schaffen. Ohnehin sind nur wenige Wasserpflanzen wintergrün (Mummel und __ Wasserfeder)
Ich habe bisher nie eine Wintervorsorge getroffen, habe aber auch keine Koi

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Andi1104 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Tauender Schnee/Eis .... Fischkiller ?*

Hallo Uwe.

Ich habe jetzt seit ein paar Wochen eine geschlossene Eisschicht die mitlerweile ca. 12-13cm dick ist.
Die Temperatur hat sich nicht wirklich verändert, den Koi's macht das scheinbar auch nichts aus. Mittlerweile habe ich sie seit 2007 und ich habe nie etwas anderes gemacht muss aber dazu sagen dass ich keine "richtigen" Koi's (Japaner) habe sondern "nur" Euro Koi. 
Wahrscheinlich macht ihnen deswegen die niedrige Temperatur nichts aus, kann aber nichts genaues dazu sagen da ich mich viel zu wenig auskenne 

Schöne Grüße aus Niederösterreich


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hi Andi,
stellt sich die Frage warum die WT im Tiefen so Kalt ist, hast du die Pumpe auf voller Leistung ?

Ich hatte dieses Problem auch einige Zeit lang, aber das lag daran, dass der viele Schnee in den Teich gefallen ist, da noch keine Eisdecke drauf war. Dann wurde es für 2 oder 3 Tage richtig Kalt, Eis war auf dem Teich und nun sind wieder die gewohnten 4° im Tiefenbereich.

Annett hat es schon beschrieben, deutlich unter 4° wird es für die Fische unangenehm, die Kiemen können bei länger anhaltenden sehr tiefen Temperaturen Schaden nehmen  (verschleimen).Ob das nun Eurokoi oder Japse sind spielt hier keine Rolle.

Ich werde in den kommenden Tagen meine WT genau im Auge behalten, ich hänge an meinen Koi einfach zu sehr um wegen 5€ Warmwassergeld einige zu verlieren.


----------



## Andi1104 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Uwe,
da habe ich mitgelesen als dir das passiert ist.

Ja mit der Pumpe hast du recht die habe ich auf voller Leistung laufen (ca. 8000l/h) sie steht aber gleich beim Einauf vom Bachlauf in 60cm Tiefe.
Wie kann ich eigentlich die Leistung von der Pumpe drosseln? Das wird ja nicht mit jeder Pumpe funken denke ich mal?
Mit den 5€ gebe ich dir vollkommen recht, wie gesagt ich habe sie auch schon seit 2007 (was für einige nichts ist) würde aber auch keinen einzigen hergeben .
Da verstehe ich aber nicht warum ein paar Fische aufsteigen und sich den halben Tag in 60cm aufhalten wenn es da deutlich kälter ist 

MfG
Andi


----------



## Koi-Uwe (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



Andi1104 schrieb:


> Da verstehe ich aber nicht warum ein paar Fische aufsteigen und sich den halben Tag in 60cm aufhalten wenn es da deutlich kälter ist



Sauerstoffproblem? Fische machen so etwas, was dann meistens den Tod bedeutet :beten

In meiner Anfangszeit habe ich einen Koi, der ein wenig im Eis angefroren war fast verloren, zum Glück schwimmt er heute beim Nachbarn mit stolzen 50cm munter umher.


----------



## Andi1104 (5. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Nein Sauerstoffproblem habe ich sicher keins, wie gesagt ich habe eine Sauerstoffpumpe laufen und meine Teichpumpe läuft auch weiter. Der Teich ist bis jetzt noch nie komplett zugefroren.

Na dann sag dem Nachbarn er soll gut drauf aufpassen , solch eine größe werden ein paar von meinen Kois höchst wahrscheinlich heuer erreichen einer hat mittlerweile ca 40cm


----------



## V8 Cruiser (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo mußte Heute leider 4 junge Kois tot aus meinem Teich fischen, sind die ersten Verluste nach dem Tauwetter und ich hoffe es werden keine weitere folgen.
Der Teich ist wie jedes Jahr zu 80 % abgedeckt und war den ganzen Winter an der Tiefzone eisfrei.
:betenWerde mal die Abdeckung heute wegnehmen und unter den Styropurplatten schauen ob noch mehr tote Kois zu beklagen sind. 

Gruß Hansjürgen :hai


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo,

ich hatte letztes Jahr versehentlicher Weise meinen Luftsprudler über eine Zeitschaltuhr laufen und dadurch ist mir meine Teich zugefroren. Hatte mehrere Styroplatten als Abdeckung und musste zum Glück nur 2 Ausfälle beklagen, wobei 1 Koi schon im Sommer nicht mehr so fit war.

Bis jetzt sehe ich leider nicht in meinen Teich, da ausser dem kleinen Loch von Luftsprudler noch eine dicke Eis und Schneeschicht liegt. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Natur diese Schicht im Frühjahr von alleine entfernt und hoffe, dass es wie die Winter davor klappt und ich keine Ausfälle habe


Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Nikolai (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Wolfgang,



> Ohnehin sind nur wenige Wasserpflanzen wintergrün (Mummel und __ Wasserfeder)



Ich habe da noch einige Pflanzen mehr beizutragen. Nämlich das krause __ Laichkraut und __ Hornkraut, die auch in größeren Tiefen gedeihen.

So sah es bei mir vor einer Woche unter einer 10cm dicken Eisschicht aus. Mitlerweile ist das Eis komplett weggetaut.
   

Das Laichkraut war im Spätsommer stark rückgängig und legte sich auf Grund. Jetzt zum Winter hin ist ein üppiges Wachstum festzustellen. Sicher leistet es auch einen Beitrag zur Wasserqualität unter dem Eis.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Jan. 2011)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hier ist GsD alles in Ordnung.
Harald hat heute das restliche Eis vom Folienteich entfernt, die Fische schwimmen sehen,
die Wassertemperatur gemessen, es sind 6°C.
Soweit ist also alles in Ordnung, hoffen wir, daß es so bleibt.


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

*schubs*

Das Thema dürfte wieder aktuell sein bzw. werden...


Annett schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Aus aktuellem Anlass (es soll ... so ziemlich überall mit Tauen anfangen) möchte ich dieses Thema nochmal in Erinnerung rufen.
> Mit einem vorsichtigen + gut überlegten Abtragen von Eis und Schnee könnte man das Schlimmste evtl. verhindern.
> ...




Daher habe ich auch den Hinweis zur Schmelzwasserproblematik im Forum erneut angeschalten.

Passt gut auf Eure schuppigen Freunde auf! :?


----------



## koifischfan (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Habe gestern den Schnee komplett entfernt und nehme bei entsprechenden Außentemperaturen einen Teil der Abdeckung runter für Licht und Wassertemperatur.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Heute konnte ich auch den restlichen schneematsch von den doppelstegplatten fegen. Drunter ist alles fit. Die insel mit __ brunnenkresse wächst und die koi sind bei aktuell 5,8grad aktiv. Schmelzwasser kommt nur minimal durch den pf in den teich, und das ist  nicht schlimm.


----------



## wuugi83 (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

das problem ist aber auch das eure pumpen arbeiten oder das wasser eine art strömung hat so das es zu einer größeren auskühlung kommen kann ... die größte wasserdichte ist nun mal bei 4 grad .... durch umwälzung bzw tauwasser was ja immer noch kälter ist als 4 grad wird diese warme schicht gestört ... 

ich werde aber weder eis noch schnee von teich entfernen bei 120m² wasseroberfläche ist das nicht zu bewältigen 

denke aber die fische werden es überstehen :beten


----------



## Joerg (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Danke Annett für den wichtigen Hinweis! 

Einer schnellen und ungesunden Auskühlung kann man entgegenwirken, wenn man etwas wärmeres Leitungswasser langsam einlaufen lässt.

Wer viel Volumen und einen moderaten Besatz hat, muss sich weniger Sorgen machen.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Ja klar läuft die pumpe, soll ja auch ne strömung hervorrufen, aber die steht samt filter schön warm temperiert im filterkeller. Und die temperatur von 5,8grad, oben wie unten ist doch akzeptabel wie ich meine.  
Und das bissel tauwasser aus dem pf tun dem teich nix böses an .


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Guten Abend,

wenn das Eis und der Schnee langsam abtauen, macht das sicher nicht ganz so viel aus. Aber binnen weniger Tage von -10°C oder noch kälter auf +10°C ist schon ne Hausnummer für die im Vergleich zur Natur doch eher kleinen Teiche in unseren Gärten.
Ich denke, richtig kritisch wird es jetzt mal wieder, weil Regen und Schmelzwasser gemeinsam auftreten. :?

Natürlich soll keiner 100m² Teich frei räumen. Man darf nicht gleich vom ei(ge)nen Teich auf den anderen schließen.


----------



## samorai (30. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo an alle!
Ich frage hier an der Stelle mal ganz,ganz Vorsichtig an. Meint Ihr nicht auch das sich das Wasser gewissermaßen selbst austauscht,einmal Morgens und eimal Abends?Denn genauso verändern die Fische auch ihre Positionen,sie schwimmen mal oben und mal unten im Teich. Oder gibt es so etwas nur in den Ozeanen,wo der Golfstrom vor Grönland abtaucht und bei Japan wieder auftaucht.Ist es sehr vermessen es mit unseren "kleinen Teichen" zu vergleichen oder gibt es dieses Phänomen in jeden Gewässer?

LG Ron!


----------



## jolantha (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Ron,
ich glaube nicht, daß in einem stehenden Gewässer, ohne Zu- und Ablauf , irgendein Austausch stattfinden 
kann. Die einzige Bewegung im Wasser ist doch dann erst, wenn die Fische hin und her schwimmen . 
Das ist keine wissenschaftlich Antwort, sondern meine eigene Meinung !


----------



## danyvet (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

ooopsi, jetzt les ich hier, dass einige den Schnee und das Eis abtragen? Ich hab extra, als es bei uns so viel Schnee gab, den Schnee von der Terrasse noch auf meinen Teich/auf das Eis draufgeschaufelt, damit ich heuer genug Wasser im Teich hab, und auch, damit ich vielleicht ein paar Tage dunkel machen kann wegen der Cyanos. Versteh nicht ganz das Problem von Schnee und Eis. Das Eis ist ja nicht soooo viel kälter als das Wasser drunter... und wo ist das Problem, wenn das taut? Ich hab den thread jetzt nicht Wort für Wort gelesen, und daher die Antwort auf meine Frage vielleicht überlesen. Falls es schon da irgendwo steht, kann mir vieleicht jemand sagen, in welchem Beitrag (#) ich die Antwort finde? Das wär ganz lieb


----------



## Annett (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Dany,

Du hattest da auch schon mitgeschrieben: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/25747
Seite 2 und folgende die Beiträge von Mitch könnten es Dir vielleicht erklären...


----------



## drwr (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo,

ich meine eine gute Abdeckung und eine Heizung die den Teich konstant bei 7 - 8 Grad hält
kostet weder die Welt, noch ist es sehr aufwendig.
Und schon 1 toter Koi ist teurer als dieser Aufwand.
Ich halte den Teich temperaturgesteuert bei 8 Grad und habe deshalb seit Jahren weder Verluste noch Probleme.
Und zwar nach folgendem Schema :

Nov 16 - 17 Grad, bis Ende Dez absenken auf die Wintertemperatur von 8 , Januar und Februar konstant bei 8 Grad, März wieder aufheizen auf 16 Grad, danach je nach Witterung gleicht die Heizung nur die Schwankungen aus und Ziel ist 20 Grad bis April, das restliche Jahr nur heizungstechnische Untergrenze von 22 Grad.

Das funktioniert bezahlbar und problemlos.
Habe allerdings abgedeckt mit Bällen, dann 3fach Stegplatten, die 5 cm über den Bällen liegen, und oben drauf alles abgedeckt mit einer Noppenfolie. Damit sank der Heizaufwand 
von 2 KW ( Winter, ohne Abdeckung ) /Stunde auf  nur 1 x aufheizen von 7 auf 8 Grad/pro 
Woche. Selbst bei - 20 Grad ist der Temperaturverlust nur ca. 0,1 Grad pro Tag.

Pumpe auf halbe Last, Sprudler voll, wichtig aber Pumpe darf nie von unten wegziehen und nach oben wieder einpumpen. Pumpe zieht bei mir aus halber Tiefe und bläst auch in halber Tiefe wieder ein. Filter ist genauso isoliert. Durch die Noppenfolie läuft kein Schmelzwasser in den Teich.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Olli.P (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hi Wolfgang,

jetzt fehlt nur noch eine Angabe was *"die Welt nicht"* kostet....................


----------



## koifischfan (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Also meine Novembertemperaturen liegen zwischen 10 und 8 Grad. :?
Die 17 Grad hatte ich bereits am 13. September erreicht.


----------



## drwr (31. Jan. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo,

die Abdeckung Bälle sind bekannt, Platten  ca. 4 x 6 m, Noppenfolie, Kunstoffstangen ( Auflage) kosteten so um die 600 € , das ist aber nur eine einmalige Anlage.

Stromkosten : er braucht 2 - 3 Stunden je nach Außentemperatur pro Woche bei 2 KW
also pro Woche 6 KW x Deinen Strompreis für den Winter Ende Oktober bis Ende März.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## drwr (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Olli,

mein Beitrag ist verschwunden, also hier nochmals :

Platten, Bälle, Noppenfolie und Stangen ( Träger) einmalig ca. 600.--€

Dann heizt er 1 x pro Woche mit 2 KW für 2 - 3 Stunden.
Also 4 - 6 KW x Pries des Stromanbieters/pro Woche in der Zeit von Ende Oktober bis März.
Im Sommer kommt es nur zum Verbrauch, wenn die geregelte Mindesttemperatur unterschritten ist.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## jolantha (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Wolfgang, Dein Beitrag ist nicht weg, er ist der Letzte auf Seite 1 .


----------



## drwr (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo,

ich hatte dauernd so eine komische Meldung mit dem Hinweis , daß der Beitrag nicht abgespeichert werden konnte da kein Sicherheitszertifikat existiere ???!!

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



jolantha schrieb:


> Hallo Ron,
> Die einzige Bewegung im Wasser ist doch dann erst, wenn die Fische hin und her schwimmen .
> Das ist keine wissenschaftlich Antwort, sondern meine eigene Meinung !




Hi Jolantha,

nee, nicht nur die Fische, auch Wind bringt Wasserschichtungen im Teich in Bewegung (zumindest solange der Teich noch nicht komplett zugefroren ist).. 

MfG Frank


----------



## Olli.P (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hi,



drwr schrieb:


> Hallo Olli,
> 
> Platten, Bälle, Noppenfolie und Stangen ( Träger) einmalig ca. 600.--€
> 
> ...



Okay..................

Wer's sich leisten kann.....................

Ich jedenfalls nicht, nicht z.Zt. und wahrs. auch ned in näherer Zukunft.................. 

Das wäre bei mir wohl auch ein schweres unterfangen wg. der Teichform etc. ............. 

Wir sind bislang mit der Methode den Filter so lange wie möglich auf 40% laufen zu lassen, sehr gut gefahren. Die __ Hel-X Kammern stehen eh frostfrei. Da wird lediglich der Wasserstand unterhalb der Ausläufe eingependelt und durchgehend belüftet. Einzig der Siebfilter und die erste Kammer könnten somit einfrieren, werden aber Wasser frei Überwintert.  Der Koiteich wird mit einer separaten Luftpumpe mit 2400L/h an drei Stellen Eisfrei gehalten. So haben wir noch zusätzlich die Möglichkeit bei längerem Tauwetter, so wie jetzt, den Filter wieder anlaufen zu lassen und evtl. sogar den Dreck der sich bislang am BA gesammelt hat, raus zu holen.


----------



## jolantha (1. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Jolantha,
> *(zumindest solange der Teich noch nicht komplett zugefroren is*t)..
> MfG Frank



Frank, wäre ich ja nie drauf gekommen !!  

Vor allen Dingen, weil der Titel des Themas ja auch so lautet :

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*


----------



## Joerg (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



drwr schrieb:


> Dann heizt er 1 x pro Woche mit 2 KW für 2 - 3 Stunden.
> Also 4 - 6 KW x Pries des Stromanbieters/pro Woche in der Zeit von Ende Oktober bis März.
> Im Sommer kommt es nur zum Verbrauch, wenn die geregelte Mindesttemperatur unterschritten ist.



Servus Wolfgang,
so ganz kann das nicht hinkommen. (Hatte ganz wenig Ahnung von AS Profilen :knuddel aber von Energie schon mehr.  )
Wegen der Bälle hatte ich ja schon mal ganz früher was geschrieben und eine effektive Verminderung der Verdunstung bringt als Isolierung sicher deutlich mehr.

4,184 kJ = Erwärmt 1 kg Wasser um 1 °C, 1 kWh ~ 3600 kJ
Mit deinen 6 KWh kanns du also einmal das Wasser (20m³) um 4,51872° erwärmen.
Der Wärmeverlust ist ohne vernünftige Abdeckung aber schon enorm.

Auch Olli könnte mit den Kosten von 6KWh*0,20€/KHh*4Wochen/Monat ~ 4,8€/Monat sicher noch gut leben.

Viel Tauwasser mit 0° kann den Teich also in der Temperatur ganz schnell in gefährlliche Bereiche bringen.


----------



## drwr (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Jörg,

da ich temperaturgesteuert heize ( 3 Temperatursysteme ) kann ich den Wärmeverlust von rund 0,1 Grad pro Tag exakt kontrollieren.
Und Schmelzwasser kann bei mir ja nicht rein, da die Bälle und Platten ja noch mit einer starken Noppenfolie komplett abgedeckt sind, Schmelzwasser läuft damit in die angrenzenden Blumenbeete und stellt für den Teich kein Risiko dar.

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (3. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hi,

wie auch schon die letzten 20 Jahre hat der Fischbestand in meinem Teich auch dieses mal das komplette abschmelzen - wegen Regen hats nicht mal 36 Std. gedauert - soweit erkennbar gut überstanden. Auch die Asagi schwimmen nicht wie die Prinz Eugen im Wasser.

MfG Frank


----------



## flignano (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo miteinander,
vielleicht macht das Schmelzwasser/Regen/Schnee noch ein ganz anderes Problem: das Wasser wird immer mehr verdünnt, entmineralisiert, Gesamthärte geht runter, Karbonhärte geht runter und schließlich auch der pH.Was macht ihr dagegen außer jede Woche einige Pack Teichaufbereiter reinschmeißen?
LG Klaus


----------



## lollo (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



flignano schrieb:


> Was macht ihr dagegen



Hallo,

nix, 
außer wenn das Eis händelbar ist, dieses zu entfernen, das 1. der Eiswürfeleffekt nicht eintritt, und 2. der auf dem Eis befindliche Schmutz wie Vogelkot und Niederschlag der Scheitholzbrenneröfen nicht im Teich landet.
Und irgend welche Mittelchen schütte ich grundsätzlich nicht in den Teich.


----------



## Annett (4. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo,

ich denke, wir werden den Hinweis zunächst wieder deaktivieren. Das Schlimmste dürfte vorbei sein, oder hat noch jemand wahnsinnig große Schnee- und Eismassen auf dem Teich?

@Klaus
Um dem Wasser wieder ein paar Mineralien und vor allem Karbonathärte zur Erhöhung der Puffermöglichkeit zuzuführen, reicht es zerkleinerte Muschelschalen in den Wasserkreislauf einzubringen. Diese lösen sich dann, wenn sie gebraucht werden...
Beziehen kann man das Ganze recht preisgünstig unter dem Begriff "Taubengrit", nur bitte darauf achten, dass keine weiteren Zusätze im Eimer sind. 

Wenn man das Zeug in ein Sotffsäckchen packt, kann man es bei Bedarf sogar wieder raus nehmen. Das versuch mal mit dem aufgelösten "Teich- oder Wasseraufbereiter"...


----------



## Edelmann (9. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Limnos hat mit seinen Aussagen absolut recht. Es müsste allen bekannt sein, dass die Wassertemperatur am Boden immer 4°C ist. Mit zu tief eingesetzten Pumpen und Sprudlern bringt man dieses Temperatursystem durcheinander...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



Edelmann schrieb:


> Es müsste allen bekannt sein, dass die Wassertemperatur am Boden immer 4°C ist.



Hi,

das ist nicht ganz korrekt. (hängt u.a. von der Gewässertiefe/Wassermenge zusammen)

Wenn das Wasser am Teichboden immer 4 Grad hätte müßte das Wasser selbst in einem 40cm tiefen Teich mit ner 38cm dicken Eisschicht oben drauf am Boden auch noch 4 Grad haben.. - ein komplettes Einfrieren wär also selbst bei einem Kleinteich niemals möglich wenn das Wasser minimal 4 Grad am Boden hätte. 
Bei mir z.B gingen im Jahrhundertwinter 2009 alle Seerosenrhizome im Amphibientümpel ein, da das Wasser auch am Boden in 60cm Tiefe nur noch 0 Grad hatte (weil auch dort ne massive Eisschicht vorlag)

Bei 4 Grad hat Wasser die größte Dichte, kälter kann es aber trotzdem noch werden (sonst gäb es ja auch kein Eis)

PS. das Meer direkt unter den Eisschilden der Arktis/Antarktis hat keine 4 Grad, sondern nur 1 - 2 Grad am Boden

MfG Frank


----------



## jolantha (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo, habe einen interessanten Artikel gefunden, der, glaube ich, vieles beantwortet :

http://www.wasser-wiki.de/doku.php?id=teich:frostschutz


----------



## Sebbl (13. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo,

danke Jolantha für den tollen Link. Ist echt super erklärt dort.

Gruß

Sebastian


----------



## troll20 (17. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo Jolanta,

schade das dein link nicht mehr funktioniert.

Jetzt aber zurück zum Thema,
Es ist ja jetzt hoffentlich bald soweit das dieses schreckliche Wetter ein Ende findet.
Och Bittttttte 

So jetzt mal die Frage welche sich mir stellt.
Nun hab ich den ganzen Winter am Boden ca 5 - 6 °C oben friert es natürlich zu Eis.
Wenn dieses Eis nun schmilzt soll sich ja laut euren Aussagen die Temp. des Wasser verringern, den woher soll sonst die Energie fürs schmelzen kommen?
Aber warum stellt sich dann bei mir keine Temp.- Veränderung in den letzten Jahren ein ????
Ganz im gegenteil der Boden hält das Wasser immer noch bei gleicher Temp.
Also sollte man doch annehmen das die Energie zum Schmelzen vom Wasser aus der Luft bzw durch die Sonnenstrahlen kommt. Wenn das Wasser nun schmilzt und sich langsam erwärmt, warum sollte es ausgerechnet jetzt zu einer Durchmischung in Bewegung setzen, es hat sich doch den ganzen Winter nicht dran gestört unten Warm oben Kalt???

Mit freundlich grübelden Grüßen René


----------



## koifischfan (18. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Wenn du während des Tauwetters keine Veränderung der Temperaturen feststellst, dann mache nichts.

Wie ich im Anfangsbeitrag geschrieben habe, fielen bei mir aber die Temperaturen. Darum habe ich etwas unternommen. Wenn andere daraus schließen, bei Tauwetter muß alles runter, ist das denen ihre Sache.


----------



## Limnos (19. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hi

_@ Frank:Bei mir z.B gingen im Jahrhundertwinter 2009 alle Seerosenrhizome im Amphibientümpel ein, da das Wasser auch am Boden in 60cm Tiefe nur noch 0 Grad hatte (weil auch dort ne massive Eisschicht vorlag)
_
Ich habe einen Flachteich, der über Grund nur 25 cm Wasser hat. Seit Jahren sind darin eine Nuphar lutea und eine Nymphaea unbekannt sowie Krebsscheren und andere submerse bzw. emerse Wasserpflanzen. Ich habe da nie Verluste erlebt, obwohl es fast jedes Jahr bis zum Grund durchfriert. Als vorletzten Winter mir ein Betonaquarium auslief, weil die Frontscheibe platzte. froren der Bodengrund mit ca 5 cm Wasser darüber total durch. Ich dachte nicht, dass etwas der Pflanzen überlebt hätte, aber, o Wunder Teichrose, Glänzendes __ Laichkraut und sogar Riesenvallisnerien hatten *alle* überlebt. 

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Hosenkranz (19. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

So ein Teich kann im Winter in der Tat sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Man sollte jedenfalls gute Vorbereitungen treffen. Wenn man Fische hat, dann muss man ebenfalls einige Aspekte beachten, die im Winter anders sind als im Sommer. Da spielt die Temperatur eine große Rolle und der tauende Schnell erst recht.


----------



## jolantha (19. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*



Hosenkranz schrieb:


> So ein Teich kann im Winter in der Tat sehr stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden. Man sollte jedenfalls gute Vorbereitungen treffen. Wenn man Fische hat, dann muss man ebenfalls einige Aspekte beachten, die im Winter anders sind als im Sommer. Da spielt die Temperatur eine große Rolle und der tauende Schnell erst recht.



Hallo Hosenkranz, erst einmal herzlich willkommen :Willkommen2

Ist ja nett, daß Du Deine Meinung dazu äußerst, aber Dein Satz sagt genauso viel aus wie :

Im Sommer scheint die Sonne, 
und im Winter da schneits .


----------



## Hosenkranz (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

Hallo nochmal, ich habe den netten Hinweis per PM bekommen, dass sich ein kleiner Vertipper eingeschlichen hat. Ich meine natürlich 





> der tauende Schnee erst recht.


Da ich den Beitrag nicht bearbeiten kann, mach ich das auf diesem Wege  Hoffe das ist ok. Ansonsten habe ich hier einen kleinen mini Ratgeber für die Gartenteiche im Winter: 
_Edit by Blumenelse: Nichts, was hier nicht schon geschrieben wurde, deshalb Werbelink vorsichtshalber mal entfernt_


----------



## CoolNiro (20. März 2013)

*AW: Unterschätzt das Tauwasser nicht!!!*

1


----------

